# How did your insulin intake change?



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

How did your insulin intake change when you first found out you were pregnant. Did you need more or less.

Before you get your hopes up I'm not preg though I wish to god I was! 
Just looking for info for when I am.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 11, 2010)

You need less insulin in your first trimester, Im not exactly sure why but you seem to need less anyway lol and have loads of hypos  
You will probably notice the unexplained hypos before you even get your positive result  x


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll be looking out for those in future then! lol x


----------



## Akasha (Apr 12, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> You need less insulin in your first trimester, Im not exactly sure why but you seem to need less anyway lol and have loads of hypos
> You will probably notice the unexplained hypos before you even get your positive result  x



If you need less insulin, then how come the docs say you need to work hard to get lower blood levels? surely that coupled with the need for less insulin will cause you to be ill with hypos in the first trimester? 
 Did that make sence?


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 12, 2010)

You need a truck load of insulin after 20 odd weeks well i did its because the placenta is fully formed and i think it cancels out the action of the insulin! YOU GET MAJOR INSULIN RESISTANCE haha 
You need to have good control before conception though but generally during early pregnancy you have less need for insulin and have more hypos... 
http://www.bayerdiabetes.co.uk/sections/learnaboutmydiabetes/whatisdiabetes/diabetesandpregnancy (look at section Hypos and pregnancy) I had a couple of nasty ones in the begining and needed the paramedics for one of them... Its hard to get the balance right though because you dont want to go high by cutting back too much its a bloody full time job sometimes haha


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 12, 2010)

Pregnancy is really tough on the blood sugars, you have to have so much time on your hands to try and sort it out and one day is completely different to the next in terms of insulin to food even if you eat the same things everyday. I had a VERY bad hypo the day I found out I was pregnant I ended up fainting in the bathroom luckily I hadn't locked the door and my husband heard me hit the door. So I definately needed less insulin in the first couple of months.

I hope i'm not putting you off the idea - it's definately worth all your hard work at the end of it  and were all here to support you when you do become pregnant xx


----------

